

India wants to build the largest (by far) solar project (4,000 MW) - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/renewable-energy/india-wants-build-solar-project-so-large-4000-megawatts-it-would-dwarf-everything-else.html

======
raynesandrew
(Y)

